# Fallow Dear Vic Australia



## Stihlman441 (Nov 7, 2010)

On the weekend got me a nice Fallow spiker for eating down in the Otways which is in lower Victoria.Shot with a 270 WSM and the rifle is a Win Mod 70 actoin,barrel is a Maddco with a Wildog stock and Leupold 4.5 - 14 x 50 VXL scope.The quad bike makes hunting a lot easyer when im bye myself,can use it to winch the deer up a tree to gut,pull the skin off and the biggy to got the deer out and to cover a lot of ground.The other pics are some of the area the deer can be found.


----------



## deeker (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks like good eating!!


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 7, 2010)

*There was & may still be a herd in LBL WK*

They are not native to our area like whitetails, They have bison & elk in some
areas there & have limited elk hunting in eastern parts of KY.
I have a M70 in .270, not a mag, it is all I need on whitetails grown
fat & large on farm crops, seen some grazing on winter wheat now coming
up last week, have to watch for them going down the road.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Nov 12, 2010)

deeker said:


> Looks like good eating!!



Ya great eating,i got a butcher friend and he pickles and then smokes the back straps (like a ham) for me.He does one like a pastrami (with the herbs and spices on the outside).


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 12, 2010)

*whitetail bucks*

I had one one walk through my yard last week that could have had that little 
nubbin buck squealing like an actor on Deliverance, but the small ones are
tasty, I have a cuz that will let a buck walk on by & harvest does.
Tomorrow is opening day of rifle season here, time will tell.


----------



## tree md (Nov 21, 2010)

Sweet! Congrats on your kill!!!

Beautiful country.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 22, 2010)

Congrats! I shoot a .270WSM also, they got the power but also the recoil to back it up. Wish I had got a 700 instead of the Seven, I'd have it in a Manners.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 22, 2010)

Congrats on the deer.


----------

